# Advice about Medication after 1st Trimester



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi everyone

I'm in the very lucky position where I am now 10 weeks pregnant - with twins! 

When I was getting some tests done for recurrent miscarriage, it was found that among a number of problems, I had some minor blood clotting issues and a slightly underactive thyroid gland.

My specialist at SIMS prescribed a daily clexane injection (blood thinner) for the first 12 weeks of pregnancy and a low dose of eltroxin for my thryoid gland.

Now that I am in the care of the maternity hospital, I'm nervous about these issues being missed or disregarded as the pregnancy goes forward.  

Has anyone with minor blood clotting issues (or any kind of blood clotting issues) got an opinion on this?  I'm wondering if I should ask to continue the clexane up to week 24 or if it's worth starting on baby aspirin?  Although, I have heard that baby aspirin doesn't actually take effect for up to a year ...

I'd be grateful for your thoughts on this.

Thanks

KiKi


----------



## sycamor (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi kiki,
My hospital kept me on clexane throughout my pregnancy. They made it clear there isn't a lot of evidence supporting use of clexane to prevent mc but I think were hesitant to take me off it just in case. My personal opinion was I prob didn't need it either but was scared to stop. I also took intralipids which have no scientific basis either but it was a "throw everything at it cycle". 
If sims have said 12 weeks then I'm sure 12 weeks is enough. Twin pregnancies are a risk for blood clot tho so u could ask to continue on that basis. 
Hth.


----------



## penny48 (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi kiki I had triplets and stayed on clexane until day of delivery(no injection that day) I ended up laying alot, 10 weeks and was very glad to be on it and aspirin, good luck, exciting times, look after yourself xx


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Kiki   tbh it depends what your minor clotting issues are. I have Antiphospholipid syndrome which caused my miscarriages & puts me at risk of dvt. For my last pregnancy & this one I will be on clexane & baby aspirin until 6wks post delivery. Def push for more info. You should be under a haematologist too, what do they say ? Mine went along with my obstetrician when she upped my dose but I did feel I had a second opinion.


----------



## KiKi03 (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Bundles, Penny and Sycamor

I really appreciate you getting back to me.  I don't have anti-phospholipid syndrome or anything that serious so I'm assuming that's why I haven't been sent to a heamatologist.  When the tests were done, Sims stated that my blood clotting issue was very minor but to be honest, I'm not entirely sure what that means myself. 

Did any of you go to Holles Street?  

As you can imagine, I want to give myself every best chance to ensure that there are no further risks to the pregnancy and I'm really scared of jeopardising it by coming off the medication.

Thanks so much for the advice.

KiKi


----------

